# Working spouse



## Miaka

Hi all, I'm a newbie in the forum. 

I want to seek some advice if there's a possibility of me getting a job in Japan with a spouse visa. In actual fact, my fiance and I will only be getting married in January next year, so I'm not sure if I'm even eligible for a spouse visa... But he is in the middle of negotiating a job offering in Japan. 

Also, he will NOT be getting an expat package as his bosses has explicitly implied, so he will only be offered a local's package maybe with some additional perks. So I hope I can help him out somehow. I have very little knowledge in Japanese. I mostly understand but do not know how to express myself...

And last thing, if he is offered a job in either Osaka or Tokyo, which one should he take? Is living standard in Osaka lower with a lower salary range etc?

Thanks!


----------



## larabell

Miaka said:


> I'm not sure if I'm even eligible for a spouse visa...


Is your fiance a Japanese citizen? If so, you're eligible for a spouse visa as soon as you're married. If not, but if he gets a job in Japan, you should qualify for a dependent visa based on his working visa. There are more restrictions on the dependent visa so I'm going to assume you meant "spousal" and that your husband-to-be is Japanese.



> I have very little knowledge in Japanese.


That could be a problem unless you have a special skill that is in relatively short supply. For run-of-the-mill jobs, especially those that involve working with customers, you'll need to speak decent Japanese. I'm intentionally ignoring the so-called "entertainment" industry because I doubt, as a newlywed, you'll want to be pouring drinks for men in sleasy bars... but you could.



> And last thing, if he is offered a job in either Osaka or Tokyo, which one should he take?


The one that pays more, of course. I've heard Osaka is slightly cheaper than Tokyo, especially for housing, but I don't think it's significantly different. Other areas would be cheaper, for sure. And there are inexpensive options in Tokyo, too, if your husband doesn't mind a bit longer commute.


----------



## Miaka

Thank you larabell for answering my questions! 
I'm so sorry that I didn't mention thoroughly. I thought a spouse visa is a visa for non-japanese spouses as well. My hubby is a Malaysian like me so I think I'm able to get a dependent visa.

Are those 'entertainment' industry related to being a hostess? I don't think I can bring myself to do it and surely be objected by my hubby. I'm currently a designer but I would think a designing position will need a certain level of Japanese as well. I'm willing to settle with odd jobs like giving out tissues or something.


----------



## larabell

I had a quick look at the MOFA website and things have been changing a lot recently so what you encounter may be different from what I say here or what you read on the web. But, based on the information posted on the website of the Japanese Embassy in the US, the visas based purely on one's marriage fall in three general classifications:

Spouse or child of Japanese national
Spouse of child of Permanent Resident
Dependent of long-term resident

The first two don't apply in your case. The third doesn't allow employment (though you might be able to apply for an exception to allow for part-time work). If you want to work legally, you might have to apply for your own working visa. Of course, you can apply as your husband's dependent in order to get over here, look around for work, and then apply for a working visa once you've found an employer who is willing to sponsor you for a visa.

I'd be willing to bet companies that hire young people to pass out tissues in front of train stations don't do a very thorough job of checking for legitimate visa status. But it's a big risk because if the Immigration folks catch you working (ie: doing something for money) and you don't have a visa that permits employment, you could be blocked from re-entering Japan for 5 or 10 years.


----------



## Miaka

larabell said:


> I'd be willing to bet companies that hire young people to pass out tissues in front of train stations don't do a very thorough job of checking for legitimate visa status. But it's a big risk because if the Immigration folks catch you working (ie: doing something for money) and you don't have a visa that permits employment, you could be blocked from re-entering Japan for 5 or 10 years.


That sounds very risky! Thanks larabell for your insightful advice! For now I guess we will see about the offer and will arrange again once we get there. If I can afford it, I could enroll in a language school and apply for part-time work permit from the immigration. We'll just have to weigh the options then! Thanks again!


----------



## larabell

Search around for cultural schools like flower arranging or martial arts (or whatever aspect of Japanese culture interests you). Many schools offer student visa sponsorship and list that on their websites. But... while you could apply for permission to work part-time as a student, you might also be able to submit the same kind of application as a dependent. Once you're here, head down to your local Immigration Bureau and ask them what options are available.


----------



## Miaka

Great! Sounds like a plan! Thanks for these options!


----------

